# Annoying problem using a Mac with Safari



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Can anyone help me with this really annoying problem? Running Snow Leopard 10.6.7 with Safari 5.0.5, I keep getting logged out of the forum at random, and often frequent, intervals. It is particularly frustrating when I've typed a long post to a thread, press submit, and then get asked to log in again hence losing everything I've typed out.

Any advice appreciated, thanks.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

toot3954 said:


> Can anyone help me with this really annoying problem? Running Snow Leopard 10.6.7 with Safari 5.0.5, I keep getting logged out of the forum at random, and often frequent, intervals. It is particularly frustrating when I've typed a long post to a thread, press submit, and then get asked to log in again hence losing everything I've typed out.
> 
> Any advice appreciated, thanks.


Try emptying the cache...

Menu bar>Safari>Empty Cache. Then quit and restart Safari.


----------



## DaveMat (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm running the same OS and browser and haven't had any problems so far. (famous last words!)


----------

